# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Warcraft 3 High Resolution Guide

## polarmike76

I know this is an old game and I'm not sure if this is the right forum to post this in...buuuut I found a way to increase your Warcraft 3 Resolution. ( I still know a couple of you play DotA out there =) ). 

Go to start...

Run...

Type Regedit...


Click HKEY_CURRENT_USER

Then Click Software

Then Click Blizzard Entertainment

Then Click Warcraft III

Then click Video

You should see the two files named

Reswidth

and 

Resheight

Click Reswidth and make sure Decimal is checked/marked.. and enter your width resoltuion (Ex 1680x1050 = 1680)

then exit out and click Resheight and make sure decimal is checked/marked and enter your height resolution (Ex 1680x1050 = 1050)

Exit out of all of that and start up warcraft 3 and there you go =).

----------

